# Little fun in the rain, it's drying up



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Rained for most the day, but good ride otherwise, got stuck quite a bit being stupid :drinks:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun, man i need to go riding its been awhile


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Pics.... Looks like a Blast:rockn:

I'll be playing Monday afternoon....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool pics.:rockn:

Where are you riding at?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Its in homestead florida, it was a blast but we got some crazy rain


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics! :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pics...


----------

